# Sopchoppy 7/29



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Took my dad out Saturday morning on Sopchoppy River (south of Tallahassee). Caught a good mess of mostly bluegills, stumpknockers, and redbreasts on crickets (me) and worms (dad) with very few throwbacks. 3 catfish came on yoyos with livers. I cleaned fish while he cut my grass - can't beat that.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like that area of Florida. Isn't that close to where they do the worm grunting?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep home of the worm gruntin festival. My family has property down there on the river and always fish the river and pond we have. Some very nice fish!


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice bream. Ol' Dad got that body builder pose going on!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

> I like that area of Florida. Isn't that close to where they do the worm grunting?


Yep right down the road.



> Nice bream. Ol' Dad got that body builder pose going on!


I was just giving him grief about his belly, so he was strutting for the pic. ha!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bowfisher;

You ever heard of Morrison Swamp or Angus Morrison?

That's my great-great grand-daddy.
I spent my childhood summers fishing and exploring the river, swamp and everything else in the several hundred acres my family owned down there.

My ancestors settled there way before Fl. was ever part of the union and fought PROUDLY in the confederate army.

And we used to grunt worms here in Milton when I was a boy, haven't heard that term in a long time.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Some fine bluegills there!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Sopchoppy is one of the best rivers I have ever kayaked


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

barefoot said:


> Bowfisher;
> 
> You ever heard of Morrison Swamp or Angus Morrison?
> 
> ...


I've driven by Angus Morrison road down in Alligator Point area, but that is all I can think of... Interesting to hear about your deep family roots. 

EDIT: Is Morrison Swamp the big block of land West of Sopchoppy River and north of the Ochlockonee? If so, I've spent some time in there deer/turkey hunting - beautiful woods.

There is a lot of land and water to explore down here with the Apalachicola National Forest and St. Marks Refuge at my back door. Many folks overlook the smaller rivers and creeks - I haven't seen another boat the past 3 trips.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a fine mess of fish there. You don't hear many folks using yoyos down here...they are used a bunch in LA.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

olegator said:


> That's a fine mess of fish there. You don't hear many folks using yoyos down here...they are used a bunch in LA.


A friend of mine from Arkansas turned me on to them. He uses them for catfish and crappie. 

If you put out a dozen or so and tend them for a few hours, you can really fill a cooler.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

bowfisher said:


> I've driven by Angus Morrison road down in Alligator Point area, but that is all I can think of... Interesting to hear about your deep family roots.
> 
> EDIT: Is Morrison Swamp the big block of land West of Sopchoppy River and north of the Ochlockonee? If so, I've spent some time in there deer/turkey hunting - beautiful woods.
> 
> There is a lot of land and water to explore down here with the Apalachicola National Forest and St. Marks Refuge at my back door. Many folks overlook the smaller rivers and creeks - I haven't seen another boat the past 3 trips.


Yes sir, that is my families old homestead. Grand-daddy used to run his hogs and cows in that swamp. He had a collection of wild boar tusks that showed just how big they can get when they go wild back in the swamps.

Did you ever hear of how the Indians used to fish those creeks?
My grand-daddy showed me once, a bush that the leaves when crushed and floated in the water would cause the fish to be temp. paralyzed and float to the surface...I have tried for decades to identify that tree or bush.

Ever heard of that in that area?


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

barefoot said:


> Yes sir, that is my families old homestead. Grand-daddy used to run his hogs and cows in that swamp. He had a collection of wild boar tusks that showed just how big they can get when they go wild back in the swamps.
> 
> Did you ever hear of how the Indians used to fish those creeks?
> My grand-daddy showed me once, a bush that the leaves when crushed and floated in the water would cause the fish to be temp. paralyzed and float to the surface...I have tried for decades to identify that tree or bush.
> ...


Those are some awesome memories. I haven't heard of that specifically, but nothing surprises me.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Good mess of fish right there. I haven't seen your dad in a while. He looks fit as ever.
Looks like his Capt. Morgan pose.

How about learning to catch them crappie on Talquin and then call me so we can go....lol.
I went on Yellow River once earlier this summer and it has been high ever since.
I bought a offshore boat and been fishing it pretty regular.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

@bowfisher -what depth the river need to be at for decent fishing over that way? Looks like right now, it's on the fall and at 12.84 on SopChoppy? Is that about right? 

I see the Ocholockonee is about 6 ft near Bloxham, is that about right? 

I'm just trying to find a river to fish this weekend with all the rivers around a little high for my liking. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

bowdiddly said:


> Good mess of fish right there. I haven't seen your dad in a while. He looks fit as ever.
> Looks like his Capt. Morgan pose.
> 
> How about learning to catch them crappie on Talquin and then call me so we can go....lol.
> ...


I usually make it home to fish yellow a couple weekends each summer, but with this weather it just hasn't panned out. 

I'm far from experienced with crappie on Talquin, but I did manage a few good trips this Spring. I think they must evaporate during the summer, I can't find them at all. We need meet up and make a trip soon.



> Rjw615	@bowfisher -what depth the river need to be at for decent fishing over that way? Looks like right now, it's on the fall and at 12.84 on SopChoppy? Is that about right?
> 
> I see the Ocholockonee is about 6 ft near Bloxham, is that about right?
> 
> I'm just trying to find a river to fish this weekend with all the rivers around a little high for my liking.


I fish south of 375 on Sopchoppy River where it is mostly tidal. You shouldn't have a problem with high water. 

The Ochlockonee is a different animal. I fish around Jack Langston and usually look at the Smith Creek gauge. I look for 10' or less. This past Saturday the water was very swift and in the woods in many areas. I think the gauge read 11.5'.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! That helps a bunch, Smith Creek is showing 11.17 so that's a little high as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish, the guy on the left looks a little like Mike Rowe.


----------

